# Something for the show and one to make Kevin to drool



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hope ya'll like!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 13, 2015)

They all make me drool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2015)

Once upon a time I had a friend named Robert
I was always proud to be his reliable Hobbit
Then one day three months after May
He pissed me off and wasn't my friend no damn more the sorry sack of Mississippi swamp scum .......



You have to be kidding me man they are ALL making me drool but yes I agree #6 would definitley be my choice and not just because of the gidgee but everything about it is off the charts. Is that from the block I sent?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Once upon a time I had a friend named Robert
> I was always proud to be his reliable Hobbit
> Then one day three months after May
> He pissed me off and wasn't my friend no damn more the sorry sack of Mississippi swamp scum .......
> ...


No used it on a high end knife before this one. Did you notice the one with live oak scales like I sent you and did you see the screw up when I stamped the makers mark on the blade. Really screwed that one up!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> No used it on a high end knife before this one. Did you notice the one with live oak scales like I sent you and did you see the screw up when I stamped the makers mark on the blade. Really screwed that one up!!



I wasn't 100% sure about the LO but it crossed my mind. It does look a little different (even better) when finished and I haven't decided what to do with it yet. 

On the stamp error that's going to make the owner very lucky. Stamp errors make all valuable things even more valuable.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I wasn't 100% sure about the LO but it crossed my mind. It does look a little different (even better) when finished and I haven't decided what to do with it yet.
> 
> On the stamp error that's going to make the owner very lucky. Stamp errors make all valuable things even more valuable.


Really pisses me of though. Will probably grind some of that off nearest the plunge.


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2015)

Those are simply spectacular!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 13, 2015)

Beautiful knives Robert ! The ringed gidgee really stands out .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 13, 2015)

Robert awesome work. Do you offer training classes? I would love to spend a weekend or 2 watching you work. I am a visual learner and need t0 learn bolsters to get to the next level.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert awesome work. Do you offer training classes? I would love to spend a weekend or 2 watching you work. I am a visual learner and need t0 learn bolsters to get to the next level.


Right now I have a Baptist minister, with a Doctor degree, as an apprentice. We have gotten through hollow grinding, flat grinding and burning his thumbs next will be the convex grind and burning his thumbs. Handle shaping and grinding your fingers, as well as drilling holes in handles tangs and whacking your hand with the blade came next. Then came leather work, he really liked my leather sewing machine, when we made sheaths, but I made him sew one by hand which be didn't like. Heat treating and guard making is what he will tackle next. My shop is small and set up for one man but anyone is welcome to visit my shop to learn how I do things.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

